# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  3o κινητό που πιάνει φωτιά στην Ελλάδα , τη στιγμή της φόρτισης

## aktis

Ένα Λαρισαίος ενώ έκανε τις διακοπές του, την ώρα του ύπνου , έσκασε το κινητό  του , που είχε βάλει για φόρτιση...
Ο παθών λέει ότι το κινητό ήταν σχετικά καινούριο , 6 μηνών .
Ο δικηγόρος του αναφέρει οτι και τα τρία κινητά είναι γνωστής μάρκας  ( x ..... )

https://www.news247.gr/koinonia/eska...n.7489038.html

----------


## kioan

_"Όπως υποστηρίζει ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας στην Ελλάδα του τόνισε ότι το εν λόγω κινητό δεν εισήχθη από τον νόμιμο εισαγωγέα και ζήτησε να εξετάσει την συσκευή για να δει το πρόβλημα που παρουσίασε."

_
Αυτό άραγε στέκει νομικά; Οι ίδιες συσκευές του νόμιμου εισαγωγέα είναι φτιαγμένες με άλλες τεχνικές προδιαγραφές;
Συνήθως, η "εξέταση της συσκευής" όταν συνοδεύεται με κάποιο δελεαστικό αντάλλαγμα, είναι προσπάθεια εξαφάνισης αποδεικτικών στοιχείων.

----------


## nick1974

Αλητες, λες και το βγαλε αλλο εργοστασιο, η ενας Κινεζος τουριστας δε θα παει στον εδω αντιπροσωπο αν του τυχει κατι...  ακριβως γι αυτο παροτι πρωην ηλιθιο samsung funboy (τρομαρα μου) δεν ξαναγοραζω ΠΟΤΕ ΠΙΑ κινητο τους (κι εμενα ενα note πηρε φωτια μεσ τα χερια μου και ευτυχως ημουν σε ανοιχτο χωρο και το πεταξα στη θαλασσα. Για ενα δευτερολεπτο θα χα κατακαει)
Φυσικα στην περιπτωση μου μονος μου εξαφανισα τα ιχνη, αλλα και σε περιπτωσεις σαν αυτη που αναφερεται ξερω πως αντεδρασαν οι συγκεκριμενοι κολοαντιπροσωποι, και φυσικα μιλαμε για κινητα του 1000ρικου σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις (για ενα παραξενο λογο τα ακριβοτερα ειναι που εχουν τετοιο ιστορικο... )

----------


## kioan

> ακριβως γι αυτο παροτι πρωην ηλιθιο samsung funboy (τρομαρα μου) δεν ξαναγοραζω ΠΟΤΕ ΠΙΑ κινητο τους



Κι εγώ πριν χρόνια samsungάκιας ήμουν, αλλά λόγω της χάλια αντιμετώπισης ακόμα και από συσκευές αγορασμένες εντός Ελλάδας (προσωπική εμπειρία, αλλά και κοντινών φίλων), αποφάσισα να μην ξαναπάρω τίποτα δικό τους.

Για κάποιο λόγο οι ναυαρχίδες της Samsung χαλούσαν λες και είχαν timer, λίγο μετά την πάροδο της εγγύησης.

Τουλάχιστον με το Xiaomi έχω αντίστοιχες επιδόσεις, με το 1/3 των χρημάτων.

----------


## klik

Διοριζεις πραγματογνώμονα εσυ με το δικηγόρο σου απο τη λιστα πραγματογνωμονων που υπαρχει στα δικαστήρια (οποτε θεωρείται non biased) και αυτοι φερνουν τον δικο τους (biased) και η εξεταση γινεται με βιντεοσκοπηση σε κοινα συμφωνημένο εργαστήριο. Τα ευρήματα θα πρεπει να αναλυθούν και συζητηθουν επι τοπου. Ο καθε πραγματογνώμονας συντασει δικη του εκθεση και ακολουθει το δικαστηριο ή εξωδικαστικη λυση.

----------

Gaou (22-08-19)

----------


## klik

"βράδυ της 9ης Αυγούστου στο δωμάτιο που ενοικίαζε έβαλε λίγο πριν πέσει για ύπνο smartophone του μάρκας xiaomi να φορτίσει σε διπλανό τραπεζάκι"
Δεν ειναι sams... αλλα xiaomi  :Smile: 

Εισαστε και εσεις biased και δεν διαβασατε το συνδεσμο  :Smile:  (και εγω samsung περιμενα να δω)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Κι εγώ πριν χρόνια samsungάκιας ήμουν, αλλά λόγω της χάλια αντιμετώπισης ακόμα και από συσκευές αγορασμένες εντός Ελλάδας (προσωπική εμπειρία, αλλά και κοντινών φίλων), αποφάσισα να μην ξαναπάρω τίποτα δικό τους.
> 
> Για κάποιο λόγο οι ναυαρχίδες της Samsung χαλούσαν λες και είχαν timer, λίγο μετά την πάροδο της εγγύησης.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον με το Xiaomi έχω αντίστοιχες επιδόσεις, με το 1/3 των χρημάτων.



Αν κάνεις Update το κινητό σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα βγαίνει εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## nick1974

> Τουλάχιστον με το Xiaomi έχω αντίστοιχες επιδόσεις, με το 1/3 των χρημάτων.




μια απ τα ιδια,
εξ αλλου στο κινητο σπανια παιζω games (φανατικος pc gamer και μονο) εκτος απο μερικα VR που και που στα οποια δεν εχω δει κανενα προβλημα fps drop,  οποτε τα υπολοιπα προγραμματα αν εχει καλη ram και λιγο δυνατο επεξεργαστη τα ΥΠΕΡ-καλυπτει σχεδον οποιοδηποτε κινητο κυκλοφορει στην αγορα.  
Τωρα αν βγει καποια σουπερ εφαρμογη buy-or-die που να ζηταει τρελα specs το συζηταμε για ναυαρχιδες, αλλα και παλι θα υπαρχουν πιο ακριβα μοντελα της xiaomi που θα την υπερκαλυπτουν οποτε παλι δε νομιζω να χρειαστει να παμε σε τετοιες μαρκες




> αποφάσισα να μην ξαναπάρω τίποτα δικό τους.



αυτο λιγο δυσκολο λογο των nvme και των high end ram (ακομα και αλλης εταιριας nvme δισκο να παρεις οι μνημες του θα ναι samsung, και το ιδιο και οι δυνατες ram οποτε εκ των πραγματων σε μια αγορα τουλαχιστο εννωειται τους τα σκας, εκτος κι αν πας σε mid end και κατω) αλλα για κινητα, ναι εχουν φαει Χ







> "βράδυ της 9ης Αυγούστου στο δωμάτιο που ενοικίαζε έβαλε λίγο πριν πέσει για ύπνο smartophone του μάρκας xiaomi να φορτίσει σε διπλανό τραπεζάκι"
> Δεν ειναι sams... αλλα xiaomi 
> 
> Εισαστε και εσεις biased και δεν διαβασατε το συνδεσμο  (και εγω samsung περιμενα να δω)



οκ... απλα λογο εμπειριας ημουν σιγουρος  :Lol: 
Οπως και να χει, οτιδηποτε μπορει να παθει κατι, αλλα αλλο να χω δωσει εν γνωση μου σε ενα Κινεζο ενα 200ρι κι αλλο ενα 1000ρικο σε ενα "σοβαρο Κορεατη" και σε μια στραβη να χω την ιδια αντιμετωπιση

----------


## kioan

> Εισαστε και εσεις biased και δεν διαβασατε το συνδεσμο  (και εγω samsung περιμενα να δω)



Καθόλου biased δεν είμαι, το διάβασα το άρθρο και μάλιστα και το αρχικό μήνυμα εδώ έλεγε πως το όνομα της εταιρείας ξεκινάει με X... (τι κάνει νιάου νιάου)

Αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα για εμένα, xiaomi θα συνεχίσω να αγοράζω. Απλά ανέφερα και την χάλια εμπειρία μου με την Samsung. Άλλωστε τα δικά της κινητά ήταν που αναφλέγονταν συστηματικά, σε βαθμό που απαγόρευσαν συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα σε πτήσεις.

Το ότι πήρε φωτιά ένα κινητό, εφόσον δεν γίνεται συστηματικά στο ίδιο μοντέλο, δεν μου λέει κάτι. Δεν ξέρεις τι κακομεταχείριση μπορεί να έχει περάσει.

----------


## nepomuk

> μια απ τα ιδια, Τωρα αν βγει καποια σουπερ εφαρμογη buy-or-die



Παρομοιως αλλα μετα απο 4ετιας Motorola , αγορα της περσινης ναυαρχιδας (παραεισαγωγη απο Χουσειν μαρκετ)για τo Killer Galileo,
βλεπε πλοηγηση στο φτερο σε αγνωστους τοπους , πυκνοκατοικημενους , μικρα στενα κτλπ.
Προς το παρον δεν ειμαι κατενθουσιασμενος ,ισως λογω μη πληρους αναπτυξης του Galileo ,
ελλειπων εφαρμογων ; δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως.
Εσεις ομως οι τεχνικοι θα πρεπει να το ξεκαθαρισετε , οταν λεμε ,ακουμε ,διαβαζουμε ,οτι "εσκασε" ενα κινητο ,
τι ενοουμε; Αυτο καθεαυτο; η μητρικη πλακετα ; η cpu;καποιος υπερπυκνωτης και δεν λεω τινος ...
Προφανως η μπαταρια εκρηγνυται  ,αποθηκη ενεργειας 3 εως και 6 ah , σε τοσο μικρο ογκο .
Παρακαλω διευκρινιστε και τι να προσεχει καλου κακου ο απλος χρηστης για να μη σκασει στα μουτρα του .
Επ ευκαιρια οι υπερφορτιστες - ταχυφορτιστες των 15 η και  25 watt κρυβουν επιπλεον κινδυνους ; 
Οι αυτοκινητου κατω απο λιοπυρι ; οι noname - generic ; προσεχουμε για να εχουμε ; 
Ο νορμαλ φορτιστης  ειναι προτιμοτερος για ασφαλεια και μακροζωια της μπαταριας;

----------


## kioan

> Εσεις ομως οι τεχνικοι θα πρεπει να το ξεκαθαρισετε , οταν λεμε ,ακουμε ,διαβαζουμε ,οτι "εσκασε" ενα κινητο ,
> τι ενοουμε; Αυτο καθεαυτο; η μητρικη πλακετα ; η cpu;καποιος υπερπυκνωτης και δεν λεω τινος ...
> 
> Επ ευκαιρια οι υπερφορτιστες - ταχυφορτιστες των 15 η και  25 watt κρυβουν επιπλεον κινδυνους ; 
> Οι αυτοκινητου κατω απο λιοπυρι ; οι noname - generic ; προσεχουμε για να εχουμε ; 
> Ο νορμαλ φορτιστης  ειναι προτιμοτερος για ασφαλεια και μακροζωια της μπαταριας;




Οι φορτιστές είναι εντός του εκάστοτε κινητού. Το μαρκούτσι με το καλώδιο που βάζεις στην πρίζα, είναι απλώς το τροφοδοτικό που τροφοδοτεί το κύκλωμα φόρτισης του κάθε κινητού.


Επίσης, στην επόμενη σπόντα που θα γράψεις σε άσχετο θέμα συζήτησης σχετικά με τον αγαπημένο σου τρόμπα προκειμένου να ξεκινήσεις flame, θα πας για μόνιμο ban.

----------


## matthew

Λοιπόν, το πρώτο μου smartphone το αγόρασα την άνοιξη του 2016. Ένα Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo I9300I. Πολύ καλό μηχανηματάκι για την τιμή του, 150€ εκείνη την εποχή. Μετράμε τα χρόνια σε εποχές πλέον με την σύγχρονη τεχνολογία.  :Tongue2:  Τεράστιο *+* η αποσπώμενη μπαταρία του. To *-* του είναι ότι δεν υποστηρίζει λογισμικό πάνω από android 4.4.2. Το έχω ακόμη, παροπλισμένο μεν αλλά stand by δε.
Φέτος την άνοιξη αγόρασα ένα Xiaomi Redmi 6 3\32 στα 100€ και κάτι ψιλά. Για τα λεφτά του με υπερκαλύπτει. Ένα σοβαρό *-* είναι η έλλειψη υποστήριξης της τεχνολογίας NFC και είναι αδικαιολόγητο να μην χρησιμοποιρίται το NFC με εξαιρατικά χαμηλό κόστος. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το παλιό Samsung S3 Neo υποστηρίζει NFC, αλλά εφόσον δεν έτυχε να το χρειαστώ ακόμη, δεν με πειράζει ιδιαίτερα κιόλας. Πάντως και τα 2 τα αγόρασα καινούρια από Ελληνικά καταστήματα.
Τώρα όσον αφορά τη είδηση, στο *link* αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα ότι:




> *Όπως υποστηρίζει ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας στην Ελλάδα του τόνισε ότι  το εν λόγω κινητό δεν εισήχθη από τον νόμιμο εισαγωγέα και ζήτησε να  εξετάσει την συσκευή για να δει το πρόβλημα που παρουσίασε.*




Πάντως είναι θετικό ότι η επίσημη αντιπροσωπία της Ελλάδας ως κομμάτι της πολυεθνικής που κατασκεύασε το τηλέφωνο, ενδιαφέρθηκε να εξετάσει τη συσκευή (προφανώς όχι η ίδια, μάλλον η κατεστραμμένη συσκευή θα σταλεί στο εξωτερικό σε ειδικά εργαστήρια της εταιρίας και θα εξεταστεί εκεί).
Τώρα τι παίζεται με τα νομικά περί αποζημιώσεων κλπ, δεν ξέρω. Αυτά οι δικηγόροι τα γνωρίζουν.

----------


## mtzag

Εγω τις li-ion τις αντιμετωπιζω σαν εν δυναμη εκρηκτικη/ευλεκτη υλη και τις φορτιζω μονο σε συγκεκριμενο δωματιο χωρις αλλα ευλεκτα υλικα διπλα.
Δεν ειναι απαραιτητα η βλαβη στη μπαταρια μπορει και ο φορτιστης να ειχε το προβλημα(πχ να εβγαζε μεγαλη ταση) και εγινε αυτο γιατι εγινε κατα τη διαρκεια της φορτισης.
Αυτο που επαθα και εβαλα μυαλο ειναι οτι ειχα μια 18650 στην τσεπη μου και καταλαθος απο απροσεξια-αφηρημαδα εβαλα τα κλειδια μεσα στην τσεπη οταν εκατσα σε μια καφετερια
αμεσως ενιωσα να παιρνω φωτια καταλαβα τι εγινε σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου και προλαβα και την εβγαλα απο την τσεπη μου και την πεταξα κατω.
Καηκα λιγο στο χερι και στο παντελονι-ποδι αλλα ευτυχως προλαβα τα χειροτερα. Αν ειχα καθυστερησει ακομα 0.2 δευτερα θα ειχε σκασει στην τσεπη μου.
Υπαρχει λογος που ακομα και σημερα αυτου του τυπου ειναι απαγορευμενες σε ολες τις διαστημικες αποστολες αλλα και σε πολλες πτησεις.

----------


## Panoss

Κόφτε τις διαστημικές αποστολές να είστε σίγουροι.





















 :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

> Υπαρχει λογος που ακομα και σημερα αυτου του τυπου ειναι απαγορευμενες σε ολες τις διαστημικες αποστολες αλλα και σε πολλες πτησεις.



Χμμμμ ναι ε; και στον ISS όλα αυτά τα λαπτοπ και φωτογραφικές μηχανές να υποθέσω ότι τα έχουν με τίποτα ni-mi ή ακόμα περισσότερο με ni-ca ή με μανιβέλα και υπέρπυκνωτές γραφενιου;

----------


## Ste7ios

Απαγορευμένες σε καμία περίπτωση. Τα οφέλη είναι τέτοια που δεν θα μπορούσαν να τις παραμερίσουν. Αντίθετα τις χρησιμοποιούν παντού λαμβάνοντας όμως όλα τα δυνατά μέτρα για να περιορίσουν τα προβλήματα και τους κινδύνους που τις συνοδέυουν.

Η NASA έχει δημοσιευμένες αναφορές, πολιτικές, κλπ σχετικά με το θέμα. Είναι εξαιρετική πηγή πληροφόρησης!

π.χ. https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/c...0090023862.pdf

----------


## Ste7ios

Επίσης: https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/17/1...an-spaceflight

----------


## john_b

Πρέπει κανείς να βασιστεί στον φορτιστή και ότι θα διακόψει την φόρτιση την ώρα που πρέπει χωρίς να δίνει έστω και ένα μικρό ρεύμα συντήρησης. Αυτό σε γενικές γραμμές συμβαίνει, πλην όμως -ακριβώς επειδή αυτές οι μπαταρίες είναι σαν πυρομαχικά- το σωστότερο είναι η φόρτιση να γίνεται όταν είμαστε και εμείς στο σημείο και εφόσον έχει ολοκληρωθεί να βγάζουμε αμέσως το καλώδιο. 

Επί πολλά χρόνια ήμουν σαμσουγκάκιας αλλά σταθερά τα τηλέφωνα μου όλα, μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο λειτουργίας κόλλαγαν και έκαναν διάφορα κουφά. Ποτέ ξανά σάμσουνγκ λοιπόν.  
Πλέον παίρνω μόνο HUAWEI συσκευές αλλά δεν ξέρω με τον πόλεμο που τους κήρυξε ο Ντόναλντ Ντάκ, και δεν θα περιλαμβάνουν τα νέα μοντέλα αντρόιντ, τι θα κάνω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εάν υποθέσουμε καλή κατάσταση μπαταριών από επώνυμες εταιρίες και όχι μαϊμούδες , παρακάτω δίνει 2 διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις  που είχαν την ίδια ακριβώς αιτία καταστροφής τους από εξωτερική υπερθέρμανση? γίνονται αυτά ?
https://www.komando.com/happening-no...our-house-down
http://newsitems.com/your-cell-phone...ed-and-pillow/
Μπας και το 3ο κινητό τηλέφωνο που κάηκε πήγε και αυτό σε τίποτα "μυστικά σεντόνια / μαξιλάρια ή κανένα πορτατίφ αναμμένο κοντά στο κινητό " από κάτω ? γιατί μετά από 6 μήνες καλής λειτουργίας τυχαία κάηκε σε ένα "ταξίδι" και κάηκε ακριβώς εκείνη την ημέρα , περίεργες συμπτώσεις .

----------


## Ste7ios

Γίνονται υπό συνθήκες.

Το κακό με αυτά τα άρθρα όμως είναι ότι δεν μπαίνουν σε βάθος. Άλλο να αφήσεις τη συσκευή στο κρεβάτι σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 20°C και άλλο 35°C (που είναι και το ανώτατο όριο συνήθως σε αυτές τις συσκευές). Άλλο αν δεν τρέχει τίποτα και άλλο αν τρέχει κάτι που ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία της συσκευής...

Άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι μπαταρίες στα κινητά πιέζονται αρκετά καθότι είναι πολύ μικρές για αυτό που πρέπει να δώσουν. Οπότε φθείρονται πολύ γρήγορα. Στο Apple iOS 13 επιστρατεύουν AI που θα παρακολουθεί τη χρήση που κάνεις σε σχέση με τη μπαταρία ώστε να διατηρεί τη φόρτιση σε χαμηλά επίπεδα, και λίγο πριν πας π.χ. για δουλειά να κάνει πλήρη φόρτιση...

Επίσης στο ένα από τα άρθρα που έβαλες η μπαταρία δεν ήταν αυθεντική αλλά ημιτασιόν...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επίσης στο ένα από τα άρθρα που έβαλες η μπαταρία δεν ήταν αυθεντική αλλά ημιτασιόν...



 Νομίζω ότι τα 2 άρθρα είναι το ίδιο περιστατικό (απλά στο ένα αναφέρει τάχα από "κορίτσι 13 χρονών" και στο άλλο άρθρο για αγόρι / και οι 2 από Τέξας  (ότι ναναι πληροφορίες ) πάντως οι φωτογραφίες μάλλον είναι οι ίδιες . Όχι ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία αλλά διαβάζεις και αλλού τέτοιες υποθέσεις περιστατικών από αυτές τις αιτίες . Εδώ όμως έχει μια διαφορά , δεν αναφέρει συμβάν πάνω στην φόρτιση , αλλά πάνω στην τυχαία ενεργοποίηση του κινητού . Δηλαδή εκτός φόρτισης τι ενέργεια ζητάει ένα κινητό για να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο? μήπως όλα τα κάνει απλός η εξωτερική υπερθέρμανση?

----------


## kioan

> Στο Apple iOS 13 επιστρατεύουν AI που θα παρακολουθεί τη χρήση που κάνεις σε σχέση με τη μπαταρία ώστε να διατηρεί τη φόρτιση σε χαμηλά επίπεδα, και λίγο πριν πας π.χ. για δουλειά να κάνει πλήρη φόρτιση...



Αυτό πολύ καλή ιδέα. Μακάρι να το είχαν και τα άλλα κινητά, έστω και ως χειροκίνητη επιλογή. Να τελειώνει πχ η φόρτιση ταυτόχρονα με το πρωινό ξυπνητήρι. 

Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάποιος είναι το βράδυ να χρησιμοποιεί USB τροφοδοτικό που να δίνει έως 1A για πιο αργή φόρτιση. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

> Νομίζω ότι τα 2 άρθρα είναι το ίδιο περιστατικό (απλά στο ένα αναφέρει τάχα από "κορίτσι 13 χρονών" και στο άλλο άρθρο για αγόρι / και οι 2 από Τέξας  (ότι ναναι πληροφορίες ) πάντως οι φωτογραφίες μάλλον είναι οι ίδιες . Όχι ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία αλλά διαβάζεις και αλλού τέτοιες υποθέσεις περιστατικών από αυτές τις αιτίες . Εδώ όμως έχει μια διαφορά , δεν αναφέρει συμβάν πάνω στην φόρτιση , αλλά πάνω στην τυχαία ενεργοποίηση του κινητού . Δηλαδή εκτός φόρτισης τι ενέργεια ζητάει ένα κινητό για να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο? μήπως όλα τα κάνει απλός η εξωτερική υπερθέρμανση?



Με τα διάφορα sites μην περιμένεις να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα... Βγάζει ένας μια είδηση και μετά οι άλλοι απλώς αναπαράγουν όπως τους βολεύει... Οι φωτογραφίες επίσης μπορεί να είναι αρχείου ή έτοιμες για το θέμα...

Υπερθέρμανση μπορείς να έχεις και μόνο από τη λειτουργία τους. Σκέψου ότι σε πολλά κινητά μόλις πέσει η μπαταρία κατά 20% αδυνατεί να δώσει το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα στις γκαζιές των CPU, GPU κλπ. με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει throttling για να αποφύγουν τα ξαφνικά shutdowns.

Κάποτε προσπάθησα να χρησιμοποιήσω iPhone για GPS navigation στη μηχανή. Μετά την άνοιξη ήταν απλώς αδύνατο καθώς μετά από 20’ έβγαινε ένα ωραίο alert για υπερθέρμανση με λίγο ήλιο ειδικά όταν το είχα στην αδιάβροχη θήκη. Λογικό όταν η θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας είναι τόσο περιορισμένη (έως 35°C) και κατέληξα με dedicated συσκευή που παίζει σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος θερμοκρασιών...

----------

Κυριακίδης (26-08-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ως φαίνεται και 4ο θύμα πυρηνικής μπαταρίας 
https://www.madata.gr/epikairotita/s...e-sto-kat.html
έτσι όπως πάει σε λίγο θα είναι υποχρεωτικό να φοράς κράνος προτού να φουμάρεις ή να παίξεις με το κινητό.

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτό πολύ καλή ιδέα. Μακάρι να το είχαν και τα άλλα κινητά, έστω και ως χειροκίνητη επιλογή. Να τελειώνει πχ η φόρτιση ταυτόχρονα με το πρωινό ξυπνητήρι. 
> 
> Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάποιος είναι το βράδυ να χρησιμοποιεί USB τροφοδοτικό που να δίνει έως 1A για πιο αργή φόρτιση. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



το δικο μου παντως δεν ηταν σε φορτιση οταν εσκασε, απλα καθομουν και ακουγα spotify και ξαφνικα πεταξε απ το usb καπνους (οπως ξεκιναει ενας ηλεκτρολυτικος να σκαει, το ιδιο)

----------


## aktis

Απο άσχετη είδηση, με αφορμή τα βάσανα μιας κυρίας που πέθανε πρόσφατα , διάβασα οτι κάηκε ολόκληρο σπίτι από φορτιστή κινητού ...

Δυο χρόνια μετά, η Αλέκα ζει μία ακόμη τραγωδία. Ένας φορτιστής που  βρίσκονταν στην κρεβατοκάμαρα βραχυκυκλώνει και η φωτιά που ξεσπά δεν  αργεί να τυλίξει το σπίτι στις φλόγες. Η ίδια και τα δύο εγγονάκια της,  προλαβαίνουν να βγουν δευτερόλεπτα πριν τα πάντα βρεθούν σε πύρινο  κλοιό. Από το πεζοδρόμιο έβλεπαν τους πυροσβέστες να δίνουν μάχη με τη  φωτιά. Από το εσωτερικό του σπιτιού δεν απέμεινε τίποτα. Μόνο στάχτες  και αποκαϊδια. Έχασαν τα πάντα, όχι όμως και την ελπίδα τους. Όχι μόνο η  γειτονιά αλλά όλη η πόλη συγκινήθηκε με την περιπέτεια τους.
Με τη βοήθεια τους, το σπίτι ξαναφτιάχτηκε και η ζωή συνεχίστηκε. Με αγώνα καθημερινό, δύσκολο και αδιάκοπο.


https://www.newsit.gr/topikes-eidhse...iti-8/2866414/

----------


## vasilllis

Κοιταξτε ενα βιντεακι ποσο ασταθες ειναι η μπαταρια.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-a405s1eio

----------


## nick1974

> Κοιταξτε ενα βιντεακι ποσο ασταθες ειναι η μπαταρια.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-a405s1eio




τη στιγμη που θελουμε να χωρεσουμε ενα ατμοηλεκτρικο σταθμο σε ενα τσιγαροχαρτο εννωειται πως ολο αυτο συμβαινει σε βαρος των μονωσεων, οι οποιες ναι μεν ηλεκτρικα μπορει να ειναι μια χαρα να δημιουργουνται στο παχος ...μισου μοριου αλλα μηχανικα δεν εχουν αντοχη

----------


## kioan

> Υπαρχει λογος που ακομα και σημερα αυτου του τυπου ειναι απαγορευμενες σε ολες τις διαστημικες αποστολες αλλα και σε πολλες πτησεις.



Στα άλλα νέα, την περασμένη Παρασκευή πραγματοποιήθηκε σε ζωντανή αναμετάδοση και ο δεύτερος διαστημικός περίπατος των αστροναυτών Drew Morgan και Christina Koch για την ολοκλήρωση της εγκατάστασης του δεύτερου σετ (από τα συνολικά 4) των νέων Li-ion μπαταριών του Διεθνούς Διαστημικού Σταθμού, προς αντικατάσταση των παλαιοτέρων NiH2.

 *Spoiler:*

----------

aktis (14-10-19)

----------

